# Want to work in NZ (8 yrs software tester)



## esumitkumar

Hi 

This is Sumit from India *having engg degree in Chemical* but working as software tester for last 8 years. I have also worked in US,UK and HK for period of 9 months. I want to move and work in NZ. I have saw NZ immigration web but got confused about SMC or Silver Fern Visa..Which one should I opt for ? Also how to calculate points (link on web is somewhat confusing me..area of absolute shortage ?)
I am attaching my CV. Please help and reply 

Regards
Sumit


----------



## esumitkumar

whoaaa..88 views and no reply ? Nobody here to help me


----------



## topcat83

esumitkumar said:


> whoaaa..88 views and no reply ? Nobody here to help me


Hi Sumit - I'm sure someone would answer if they had anything helpful to say. 

The silver fern visa is a difficult one to get - they go quickly. So I'd look at other visas.

On the points front - there's really not much more we can say than look at the Immigration New Zealand website, search their pages, and fill in the points indicator.


----------



## esumitkumar

Thanks TopCat..Do I need my degree to be assessed by NZQA ?


----------



## Hyd2Aus

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks TopCat..Do I need my degree to be assessed by NZQA ?


-----------------

Sumit, it depends on what degree, which univ and when did u get that? You can find on NZ immigration site about the educational background req and if you need NZQA or not depending on these details.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## esumitkumar

A consultant told me I need 3 yrs of work ex in chemical engg field as my degree is BTech (Chemical)..But since my degree doesnt match my exp (sw testing) I cant apply for NZ PR ? Is he right ?


----------



## topcat83

esumitkumar said:


> A consultant told me I need 3 yrs of work ex in chemical engg field as my degree is BTech (Chemical)..But since my degree doesnt match my exp (sw testing) I cant apply for NZ PR ? Is he right ?


Not necessarily. Unfortunately in IT many of us started off in a different line of business.
You can claim points for your degree. The initial problem I had was in claiming points for my work experience because I didn't have a qualification in it. As soon as I got a qualification I could claim the work experience.
So - can you get a qualification in software testing? I'm sure there must be one! Look at this website... Home - ISTQB International Software Testing Qualifications Board


----------



## esumitkumar

Thanks topcat..well ISTQB provides certifications and not full time courses..Its like u enroll for a certification, read material and give exam..If u pass, u r certified..Will this be OK for claiming points for work ex ?


----------



## topcat83

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks topcat..well ISTQB provides certifications and not full time courses..Its like u enroll for a certification, read material and give exam..If u pass, u r certified..Will this be OK for claiming points for work ex ?


Sorry - i have no experience in this so can't answer.

Bear in mind that if we have personal experience we can answer you. But we are not here to replace the immigration service or professional migration agents. All the answers we give are bet endeavours.....


----------



## esumitkumar

hmm ok...Aus PR can work in NZ too..right ?


----------



## topcat83

esumitkumar said:


> hmm ok...Aus PR can work in NZ too..right ?


yes.


----------



## esumitkumar

ok thanks


----------

